# Wall Mount Sink and Water Cooler - Carriers Required?



## push8me (May 23, 2016)

Hello Everyone! Doing a new commercial job in Pinellas County FL that includes wall mounted sinks and water coolers. Are support carriers required for these fixtures? The carrier for the water cooler is almost a grand. In 2014 code it only states they are required for water closets.

I would prefer to just use several 2X6s screwed into the metal framing for support,

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Builder Bob (May 23, 2016)

What does the manufacture installation instruction state for the listed device?


----------



## Builder Bob (May 23, 2016)

13. Hanger bracket ........................................................ 031363-002..............031363-002..............031363-002

. Install wall hangers as shown on the desired roughing in drawing. Wall hangers are shipped fastened to the backs of the unit. Units with factory installed filters have additional instructions on a label inside of the access panel. Read these before installing the unit


----------



## steveray (May 23, 2016)

Code does not require...As BB said....Manufacturers install instructions...


----------



## skipharper (May 24, 2016)

Concur with BB-see instructions.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 16, 2016)

Unlike WC's folks don't usually sit/stand on DF's.

You takes your chances.


----------

